# What condition would you rate these?



## cmacclel (Mar 26, 2006)

What condition would you rate these HID lights?

Poor condition
Fair condition
Great condition

From the pictures you can see they have many small scratches and the lenses are cloudy from so many scratches. (plastic lenses) Also the rubber gaskets have some cracking.

http://public.fotki.com/cmacclel/kc_hid_lights/

Thanks Mac


----------



## Topper (Mar 26, 2006)

Very good. But thats just me. I am not as picky as some more picky than others.
Topper


----------



## Radio (Mar 26, 2006)

Poor to fair, but if they work there is not much difference between poor and fair, not good by any means in my book, If I were selling them I would say fair but working


----------



## CLHC (Mar 26, 2006)

Hmmm. . .Fair to Midland—


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 26, 2006)

My Album has 23 hits from different members and only 3 replies common guys help me out here 


Mac


----------



## Topper (Mar 26, 2006)

Selling VS Buying... I just did not take that into perspective. If I were selling like on Ebay I would list as used working fairly good shape. no major dents just used. If I bought it listed as Poor I would be very happy indeed. I have no doubt my post don't help squat. We all see things like we choose.
Topper


----------



## Sturluson (Mar 26, 2006)

I would say "good used condition which shows average use but no abuse".


----------



## changsn (Mar 26, 2006)

I'd say fair, but if you include the pics and the description (as above) then it isn't a misrepresentation. Again, the key is that people's impression of fair or good varies and the important thing is to be as upfront as possible - which it looks like you are trying to do.
Sam


----------



## Morelite (Mar 26, 2006)

If you want to sell those, I'm interested in them.


----------



## ACMarina (Mar 26, 2006)

They look alright to me - how much do you want for them??


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 26, 2006)

Morelite said:


> If you want to sell those, I'm interested in them.




The reason for this post is I myselfy just purchased them and was told "They are in Great Shape"

I Myself agree with Radio's Post

Poor to fair, but if they work there is not much difference between poor and fair, not good by any means in my book, If I were selling them I would say fair but working.


Mac


----------



## Radio (Mar 26, 2006)

:twothumbs


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 26, 2006)

Bump 54 people have looked at the pictures 


Mac


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 26, 2006)

They don't look that bad to me, get some polish and a buffer if the scratches bother you, but since those are car mounted, Does your car have less scratches than the lights? Put them on and see, If you dont like em, drop a few more dollars on the price you paid and drop me an email. he he he!

AlexGT


----------



## drizzle (Mar 26, 2006)

I would say fair. Good would be stretching it a lot and no way are they in great condition unless they came off a tank that just completed a tour in Iraq.


----------



## metalhed (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey Mac, still love my MiniHID. Thanks again.

Now about your lights...


To me they appear to be _used, but in good condition_. I see no cracks in the lens, no heavy dents in the housing, and no appreciable corrosion. Assuming they work correctly, this seems like a fair appraisal. I must say that I did not really see evidence of seal cracking in the photos, and the lenses don't really look all that bad either. Of course my eyesight sucks without glasses, so what do I know?

One question tho'. How old are these and what did they come from? (OK, that's obviously two questions)

Might help in judging their 'relative' condition.


----------



## DreamScape (Mar 26, 2006)

Depends on how much they were?
If $20 then they are in great shape.
If $ The same price as brand new ones then fair condition!

To be honest they look in good condition/shape.
If they work and you got them at a reasonable price for the condition then happy days.
The issue is People will always see things different to other people.

As the saying goes "one mans rubbish is another mans treasure".

Do you feel you payed a little to much for them?


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 26, 2006)

AlexGT said:


> They don't look that bad to me, get some polish and a buffer if the scratches bother you, but since those are car mounted, Does your car have less scratches than the lights? Put them on and see, If you dont like em, drop a few more dollars on the price you paid and drop me an email. he he he!
> 
> AlexGT



Have you ever tried to buff scratches out of STAINLESS STEEL?? I think not  I buffed on of them by hand for an hour yesterday and it did NOTHING to the scratches.

The Car / Truck these are going on is scratchless








Mac


----------



## fore (Mar 26, 2006)

I would say somewhere around "good to fair." If I were selling I'd probably say "used, but in good working order." To me saying they're "in great shape," seems contingent on the asking price as Dreamscape suggested. If you paid near the retail price that really seems like stretching things.


----------



## Timson (Mar 26, 2006)

I would rate them higher than 'fair'.....I'd call those in a Good-Used condition.

Not dented, corroded, cracked, parts missing.....Just used.

Calling them 'Great' would be stretching things a bit as this would suggest close to perfect in my book.


Tim.


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 26, 2006)

On another note I highy disgree on how people believe the price paid has anything to do on the condition rating of an item. 

The desciption should remain the same on an item regardless of price. 

Great shape should mean great shape weather the item was purchased for a great discounted price or an over inflated price.


Mac


----------



## Delvance (Mar 26, 2006)

I'd say fair...used, in fair condition.


----------



## Radio (Mar 26, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> Have you ever tried to buff scratches out of STAINLESS STEEL?? I think not  I buffed on of them by hand for an hour yesterday and it did NOTHING to the scratches.
> 
> The Car / Truck these are going on is scratchless
> 
> ...



Hey Mac, Thats My Truck!!! Cept mines Dark Green


----------



## Topper (Mar 26, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> On another note I highy disgree on how people believe the price paid has anything to do on the condition rating of an item.
> 
> The desciption should remain the same on an item regardless of price.
> 
> ...



You lost me on that one for sure. I kinda understand but that aint how many folks look at things.
"Great Shape" for a 1000 dollar item selling for 20 bucks I would expect to look worse than the same item sold for 750 bucks. Might just be me not looking for a fight or anything. Stuff on Ebay sell how the seller calls it, if you are a coin collector then you have a set rule as to grading; all coin guys know that regardless of the price. That is not the case on Ebay.
I hope that made sence.
Topper


----------



## DreamScape (Mar 26, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> On another note I highy disgree on how people believe the price paid has anything to do on the condition rating of an item.
> 
> The desciption should remain the same on an item regardless of price.
> 
> ...



I would disagree.
I'm sure your feeling would be different if you only paid $20 for them!


----------



## fore (Mar 26, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> On another note I highy disgree on how people believe the price paid has anything to do on the condition rating of an item.
> 
> The desciption should remain the same on an item regardless of price.
> 
> ...



I hear what you're saying Mac, but saying something is "in great shape" strikes me as somewhat non-specific because it's a colloqial expression. To me, the context of that kind of comment is important. If I hear that something is in New or Mint or Near Mint or Good condition those ratings coincide to specific condition ratings in my head. 

Any luck with a refund? I think he should be willing to take them back since they didn't meet your expectations.


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 26, 2006)

fore said:


> I hear what you're saying Mac, but saying something is "in great shape" strikes me as somewhat non-specific because it's a colloqial expression. To me, the context of that kind of comment is important. If I hear that something is in New or Mint or Near Mint or Good condition those ratings coincide to specific condition ratings in my head.
> 
> Any luck with a refund? I think he should be willing to take them back since they didn't meet your expectations.



No luck..... he said he is not responsible for Buyers remorse.


Mac


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice truck you got there! Have your tried an electric buffer? They won't be totally scratchless but it may help them be worhty enought o install. How much did you pay for them anyway? 

Another thing you could do is make 2 HID thors with them. Modding time!!!

:lolsign: :devil: 


Hope all works out!

AlexGT


----------



## fore (Mar 26, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> No luck..... he said he is not responsible for Buyers remorse.
> 
> 
> Mac



Sorry to hear that. 

Was it off of ebay? Bad feedback isn't much recourse, but I think it's deserved. My feeling is he should give you a full refund if you pay to ship it back to him. I can understand a seller being reluctant to issue a refund if the item "reportedly" didn't arrive but no insurance was purchased. However, receiving an item and being unsatisfied is another matter. 

Even if he's under no strict obligation, he should make a good faith effort to rectify the situation. Simply saying "buyers remorse" is pretty dirty and indicates his language was slippery by design. I empathize as I've had similar experiences in the past. Gotta be careful.


----------



## Morelite (Mar 26, 2006)

I don't know what you have in them, but they are $700+ for brand new ones. If you want them to look perfect, you can buy a cheap set of the stainless steel halogen models (about $150) and gut them and then install the HID parts in the new housings. The housings, seals, lens, and mounts are the same on both models.


----------



## changsn (Mar 27, 2006)

Not sure what the pricing is, but can you get these electropolished and find some new lenses - or you can start putting some scratches into that SUV so that it matches the lights...:candle:


----------



## changsn (Mar 28, 2006)

If you do try to restore the lights, I've used 3M Plastic Cleaner and Polish. It works pretty well on the plastic headlight lens for cars. PN 39017 & 39010. They are about $5 each and the cleaner used first. The polish is for the optical finish. Good luck with this, I feel your pain and frustration, but there isn't much that you can do.

Sam


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 28, 2006)

Judging solely by those photographs, I'd say "fair" to maybe borderline "good".
They could be in better condition, but they could be in a LOT WORSE condition.


----------



## Trashman (Mar 28, 2006)

I'd say fair to good. You know, the scratches in the lens can most likely be polished out. The plastic lens on one of my lights had so many tiny scratches that the lens was cloudy. I use Displex on it, and it's cloudy no more! http://cgi.ebay.com/DISPLEX-Screen-...9119602427QQcategoryZ3311QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 1, 2006)

The seller gave me $40 back and I hated the cheap KC DayLighter housings. I picked up a set of the housings that I was making Hand Held HIS's some time ago. Let There be LIGHT


----------



## Morelite (Apr 1, 2006)

:goodjob: 

Did you lose any throw with the new housings?
I one thing I always liked about the KC Daylighter was the excellent spot/throw beam the deep reflector gave them.


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 1, 2006)

The KC's where pencil beams which do throw farther but I don't Off-Road in the desert where I can benefit from the pencil beams. The new reflectors are 2" larger with driving beam reflectors. There will still throw hundreds of yards and give out 10x the flood of the KC's.

Mac


----------



## changsn (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice to see a happy ending


----------



## changsn (Apr 8, 2006)

Mac - Did you start this thread with the intention of using it to get some leverage with the vendor on eBay? Seems like a very creative way to apply pressure on a potentially deceptive seller. There are so few tools to use when this happens...just wondering.

Sam


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 9, 2006)

Your truck looks real nice with those lights, I'm glad all got sorted out.

AlexGT


----------

